

The Multi-Carrier Shipping Api to Rule Them All - laurabw
http://blog.goshippo.com/post/118298145528/the-power-of-the-shipping-api

======
laurabw
We just published an API update that allows multi-account endpoints for each
shipping provider. I'll be here if you have any feedback!

